# New Dark Tower novel



## J. Cooper (Mar 18, 2012)

Well folks, the new Dark Tower novel, The Wind through the Keyhole, is finally here! 

Its set between books 4 & 5 i think. 

Its out Tomorrow, April 24th!

Readers! Kindles at the ready!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news! Love those books!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I pre-ordered the book over the weekend and then plugged in my Kindle over night last night with the wireless on.  When I woke up this morning and looked at my Kindle, the new book had been downloaded.  It was like Christmas in April.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I pre-ordered the book over the weekend and then plugged in my Kindle over night last night with the wireless on. When I woke up this morning and looked at my Kindle, the new book had been downloaded. It was like Christmas in April.


Especially in western PA and NY where it snowed yesterday! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Harris (Apr 25, 2012)

New to The Dark Tower Series.  Attempting the whole series in one run.

Halfway through book two and loving it.

Will definitely buy the new book.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone read it yet? Care to give a brief, spoiler-free review?


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! On my list to read...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am getting hooked.  I found it weird that the first few pages seemed to bend over backwards to remind everyone who the characters were and how they got there.  I know he explained a lot in the forward, but then the story started and it did the same thing.  Now that the story has settled down, it's quite intriguing.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I am getting hooked. I found it weird that the first few pages seemed to bend over backwards to remind everyone who the characters were and how they got there. I know he explained a lot in the forward, but then the story started and it did the same thing. Now that the story has settled down, it's quite intriguing.


The excerpt I read turned me off for that reason. It read like a parody of King.

Roland still says, "Eddie of New York"? Really? I trust it gets better after that.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I will admit that I am not a fan of the Dark Tower Books. I have read the initial 7 that came out. I will of course get the new one, and since I am re-reading all of Stephen King's books in published order I will read them again, but I have decided to wait and read the Dark Tower books last and in Chronological order so I will be reading Wind Through the Keyhole after Wizard and Glass. 
I don't want to spoil anything about the series for those who have read it. If you want to know why I was so angry you can PM me.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I will admit that I am not a fan of the Dark Tower Books. I have read the initial 7 that came out. I will of course get the new one, and since I am re-reading all of Stephen King's books in published order I will read them again, but I have decided to wait and read the Dark Tower books last and in Chronological order so I will be reading Wind Through the Keyhole after Wizard and Glass.
> I don't want to spoil anything about the series for those who have read it. If you want to know why I was so angry you can PM me.


I'd love to hear your reasons


----------



## Paul Harris (Apr 25, 2012)

Just started book 3 of the series.  I find them great reads.  

For me it feels different to his normal writting.  I am no expert on his stuff by any means, I haven't even read all of his books, but it seems to me that normally he terrifies you from the off, and keeps it up.  You really feel part of the characters and his skill of using childhood nightmares is great (I still hate clowns).  When you finish one of his books I normally end up saying 'Wow (or words to that effect) what goes through that guy's mind!'  

The Dark Tower Series seems more steady, than his normal approach, although I love the characters and the basic story.  Not as terrifying, but maybe that will change as I go along the journey.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Do I need to read the rest of the series before starting this one?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

wholesalestunna said:


> Do I need to read the rest of the series before starting this one?


You don't _need_ to, as it supposedly stands on its own, but I would recommend reading books 1-4, reading this, then reading 5-7.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

Great news! I want to read.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Got it.  Read it.  Enjoyed it.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Got it. Read it. Enjoyed it.


I'm 75% of the way through and enjoying it as well.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the first time I heard about this, and it sounds really weird. Have the folks who are enjoying it read the entire series? I'm not sure how I am supposed to digest the "new" middle part of the story which I previously read beginning to end.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Pavel Kravchenko said:


> This is the first time I heard about this, and it sounds really weird. Have the folks who are enjoying it read the entire series? I'm not sure how I am supposed to digest the "new" middle part of the story which I previously read beginning to end.


I've read the entire series. Just finished _Wind Through the Keyhole_ and I enjoyed it. The book takes place between DT4 and DT5, but it's really more of an aside than an addition to the 'canon.' You could skip it without missing anything important. But it's still a really good book, and more time we get to spend with Roland and his ka-tet.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

Not convinced, but I'll probably get to it eventually. 

I think if King wanted to write more DT, he could have just kept going... you know, from the beginning again


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who liked the ending (to the series)?


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

hi, ive check on it, its a nice book


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

James Everington said:


> Am I the only one who liked the ending (to the series)?


I liked it. I was a little upset at first (book thrown at the wall upset), but when I took a step back and thought about it, I realized it was the best way to end the series. I won't say any more as I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I understand both sides of the argument and they both have their merits.


----------



## morantis (May 8, 2012)

I read all of them over I think a five year period after they had come out and had mixed feelings on them.  I cannot remember which ones, but I really absolutely "loved" some of the series and other I felt like I was reading a text book.  The thing about King and a series like this is that you read them anyway.  I bought ever book in that series and I just said that I didn't like more than half the series. You have to admit that is the key to book sales.  If you can get a person who didn't like your last book to buy the next book anyway, that is a great appeal.  It is one thing to buy a book knowing that you will most likely love it, but to drop $25 on a book knowing that you may not like it, that is an amazing amount of pull by the author.  Must be a government brain washing experiment that makes me keep buying, oh wait, that is Dean Koontz's genre, so sorry.


----------



## Martin OHearn (Feb 9, 2012)

My first few times through the series, I reread the earlier books when a new one came out (or when a new three came out, at the end).

I just read _The Wind Through the Keyhole_ on its own, and my memories of the series plot from five or six years ago were enough to carry me through.

It is a stand-alone; the frame story of Roland and company pausing on their way toward the Dark Tower surrounds a story Roland tells of his first real time as a gunslinger, and within that story he tells another about a boy a few generations earlier.

I think a reader who hasn't read the earlier books can get the point of this one. It works better if you have been reading the series, but familiarity with the world and the characters is enough--you don't have to recall all the twists and turns of the first four books.

On the last pages King does address a question raised in an earlier book that, if I'm recalling correctly, he didn't get around to in the "later" ones, so this does add something to the series.

Remember when Stephen King was going to give up writing (after being run down on the road)? I'm glad he changed his mind.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

I loved it. It was a return to form for King, and returned to one of my favorite series of all time. I couldn't not love it. It's amazing how comfortable and familiar it all becomes after the initial shaky start, as if I'd only recently finished the original series. Between this, 11/22/63 and The Dome, it looks like King is back where he should be.

There isn't much to add that hasn't been said. It would probably stand well to read directly after Wizard and Glass, though there's enough tiny little nuggets and hints that the fullness of it can only be appreciated after you finish all 7. It adds to a wonderful mythos King has spun, but doesn't change or detract from the original 7. It takes away some of the bitterness I have for the final novel, for reasons I won't go into here.

As much as I love Roland (and Wizard and Glass is one of my favorites in the series), the inner story within a story was the best portion for me.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

mgohearn said:


> My first few times through the series, I reread the earlier books when a new one came out (or when a new three came out, at the end).
> 
> I just read _The Wind Through the Keyhole_ on its own, and my memories of the series plot from five or six years ago were enough to carry me through.
> 
> ...


What question was that? I must have missed it.


----------



## Martin OHearn (Feb 9, 2012)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> *On the last pages King does address a question raised in an earlier book that, if I'm recalling correctly, he didn't get around to in the "later" ones, so this does add something to the series.*
> 
> What question was that? I must have missed it.


Sean, my use of "question" wasn't the clearest choice. King adds something significant to a character arc here that I don't remember him mentioning later in the series--although that may be my memory. Anything more on the public forum would be a spoiler; I'll send a personal message to clarify.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I was really excited to read the first one in this series, but I stopped after that. The characters just didn't have enough to keep me going. What am I missing?


----------



## A.D.Trosper (May 15, 2012)

Another one? I didn't realize there was another coming out. I have all of the others. Now I will have to get this one too.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Craig Halloran said:


> I was really excited to read the first one in this series, but I stopped after that. The characters just didn't have enough to keep me going. What am I missing?


The Gunslinger is really much different from the rest of the series.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I actually didn't know about this either until last week when my sister told me. D'oh! I'm looking forward to reading it and am glad so many of you enjoyed it. W&G was my favorite in the series. Has anyone checked out the Marvel graphic novels? I like how they start really at the beginning instead of in the middle, and the artwork is fantastic. Not only did the release a lot of the story, but they also released "Little Sisters of Eluria" as a graphic novel.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> The Gunslinger is really much different from the rest of the series.


Well, I just might have to give book 2 another look one of these days. Thanks.


----------

